# The alpha male



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2012)

SO E.K. IS TEMP. GONE...SO MY LOG IS GONE...I AM TOTALLY UNMOTIVATED WITHOUT A JOURNAL...SO IM GOING TO GO AHEAD WITH THIS ONE...SILLY TO HAVE TWO(REALLY 3) BUT EK IS GONE....BANNED FROM MD...I NEED THE MOTIVATION

I AM JUST SHORT OF 6 FT
AROUND 270
18 1/2 INCH ARMS
51 INCH CHEST/BACK
39 INCH WAIST
7 INCH WRIST
ALMOST 15 INCH FOREARMS
17 1/2 INCH CALVES
29 INCH THIGHS


CURRENTLY TAKING TEST AND WINSTROL

SO I NORMALLY DO SOME VIDS BUT HAVENT DONE ANY IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS..SO IM EVEN FATTER IN THE OLD VIDS

TOOK THIS PIC TODAY

these are very old







YouTube Video



















YouTube Video



















YouTube Video

















YouTube Video



















YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2012)

YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2012)

chest an tris

crossovers

50 x 12 x 3 sets
60
70
75 all for 12

100 x 12
100 dropset....dropped 4 times



smith bench

1ps x 12 x 3sets
2ps x 12
3 ps x 12
3ps+25 x 8 or 9(shit)


incline cable flye

80 x 8 to 12 x 3 sets



incline skulls

160 x 12 x 3 sets



cable kickback

40 x 12 x 3 sets



single overhead db ext


35 x 12 to 15 x 5 sets


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 7, 2012)

how much longer do you have on your cycle?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2012)

4 to 6 weeks


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 8, 2012)

keep it up no hard feelings man shit happens i took shit the wrong way and for that i apologize


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2012)

sunday

back- bis


underhand pulldowns


250
260
270
280
290 all for 12


underhand seated wide row

200
220
230
250
260 all for 12


db row

couple sets with 120 pound dbs



incline cable pullover

100
110
120
130 all for 12


db goodmorning/stiff dead kinda thing

120s x 8 to 12 x 4 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2012)

did some circuit training and walking today...nothing cool


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2012)

you get the new korn? its got some of that mixing stuff on it


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2012)

same as all there other albums...two good songs


----------



## Pony (Jan 11, 2012)

Your a beast bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 11, 2012)

i love sarcasm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

delts

giant sets


db laterals...db upright rows...arnold presses...db front raises


4 sets...no rest between exercises...painful


cable laterals

30
35
40
45
50 all for 12



1 set of nautilus seated presses with stack for ? reps...at least 8 or so


rear ronnie cables

5 sets

db shrugs

5 sets


maybe crunches and cardio b4 bed


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

GOOD pOST


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow you are moving some nice weight, keep up the good work like the fact that you put vids into your log..


----------



## Pony (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i love sarcasm



serious brah, handstand push ups.... woof


----------



## gearin up (Jan 13, 2012)

cool log so far. 2 questions;
how old are you 
what is your end goal (power or physique)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

goal is to reach 230 or 240...weight i met wife at...i dont care about getting any stronger as my joints are trashed....growing up i just wanted to be and strong like a 80s wrestler... now i just want to look decent for the wife...shes too hot to have a fat husband

i am 27


----------



## gearin up (Jan 13, 2012)

Keep this log up. One of the best I have seen lately. Are you cutting after the cycle or after PCT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

supposed to be cutting now but ive been too much of a bitch to hit the cardio...waist still been shrinking though


----------



## Sidney (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> supposed to be cutting now but ive been too much of a bitch to hit the cardio...waist still been shrinking though


 
As much as cardio sucks I would start with walking on an incline treadmill. Its easy, its boring, but it is effective with the right diet. Just something to think about.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like you got some strong triceps bro.  Keep it up. Have you ever made it to the 1500 club?


----------



## gearin up (Jan 14, 2012)

less boring cardio would be to hang and beat a heavy bag. 
My personal fav though I also use an elliptical.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 14, 2012)

I love you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2012)

i used to box an do mma for cardio.... traveling was too much

i recently busted my heavy and speed bag while angry


I KNO U LOVE ME BEN-----I AM POPULAR


arms


TRI SET

DB CURLS---HAMMER CURLS-----ARNIE CURLS

no rest....4 or 5 times


incline curls

40 x 20 x 3 sets.....1 set of statics an negs





single oh ext
40 x 12 x 5 sets



incline skulls 

100
110
120
130
140
all for 12



single uh ext
60 x 12 x 4 sets


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 14, 2012)

Good logging!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

I did some legs today...nothing cool


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

CHest


CROSSOVER


80 x 12 x 5 sets




flat smith 


1ps
2
3
3plus 25 a side
all for 12


4 ps x7 or 8



crunches


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Looks like you got some strong triceps bro.  Keep it up. Have you ever made it to the 1500 club?



dont try singles at all now....did 500 squat and dead arond 400 pound bench at 16....could beat all that now but dont


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 18, 2012)

BACK


UNDERHAND PULLDOWNS


100
160
200
260 all for 10 to 15

300 drop set....300,280,260,200,160,100




one arm machine row


100 x12x 3 sets
130 x12
140x12 
150 x 12...........all slow


incline cable pullover

100 x 12 x 4sets 


just to say i did free weight stuff


bbrows 2 sets 225

dorian deads 2 sets 315


90 pound db shrugs 4 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2012)

i am sick its crazy....cant remember last time i was


onl activity was getting raped by my wife....it was great


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

YESTERDAY


SHOULDERS


DB LATERALS


20
25
30
35
40
45
50 all for 12



db upright rows

40 x 12 x 4 sets



db front raises


40 x 12 x 4 sets


arnold presses

75(SO LIGHT LOL) x 12 X 4 sets


light but felt heavy after the other stuff 


ronnie rear cable laterals
5 sets

nautiluseated press stack x ?........?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

biceps today


db curls

35 x 15 x 3 sets
40
45
50 all for 12 to 15
55 x 12 to 15 x 2 sets


arnie curls

55 x 12 x 4 sets



incline db curls

40 x 8 aside x 4 sets...slow negs and stuff


incline skulls

100 
110
120
130
140
150 all for 12 to 15


single db overhead ext

40 x 12 x 4 sets

underhand ext


50 x 12 x 4 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

took these today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

circuits for cardio


db shrugs
laterals
over head single ext
db curls
bent rows
pushups
crunches
reverse crunches
db squats


went thru it 5 times....no rest between exercises


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

so anywayz...been plotting my program for this cut thing with lw, canuckle and whoever else joins


but mean time ive done some light leg stuff(knee just wont stop hurting lately)

and couple days of only circuits and cardio


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

circuits...man i been loving this crap...very hard...anywayz...added exercises


db squat
shrugs
laterals
upright rows
single overhead ext
db curls
hammer curls
bent rows
pushups
crunches
reverse crunches
squats again


stopped to catch my breath few times
 made it 4 times

will do heavier shrugs....and more cardio and crunches later
excited to do this thing with little wing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

man..i love this new training style...felt like a million bucks...felt young


arms....


db curls 40 pounds / incline skulls 150 pounds

did that 4 times


single overhead ext 30 pounds / arnie curls 35 pounds

4 times


incline db curls 40 lbs / single underhand ext 60 lbs

4 times


ez bar cable curls 80 lbs / pushdowns 150 lbs

continuous....back and forth....5 times


this was way harder than just lifting heavy for strength/straight sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

*Time to melt...fat=) feb 1st to aril 1rst* 
permalink

Original contest was first to 20 pounds....seems logical thing is to make it whoever has the most off the scale at the end of two months

me canuckle and little wing said we would def do it...anyone else wants to join, they gotta post pics and stats by feb 1rst




few of the front pics taken over past few days....weight has been fluctuating from 267 to 270

stats
27 years old
arms-18 1/2
thighs-28
calves 17 1/2
forearms-14 1/2
chest/back-50 plus 
relaxed waist- 41 42...sucked in 39+
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2012)

How much weight do you think you will drop?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

i honestly have no idea since i havent done consistent cardio since childhood....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

YouTube Video















today the contest starts!!


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

Fucking KETO, some days I am not hungry at all and struggle to eat 1500 cals, other days all I do is think about food and have to force myself to only eat every 3 hours.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah...all that fleshy food probly gets hard to stomach after awhile...just avoid random snacking


i have ate about 1100 cals so far

steak and potato for supper


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

I blasted shoulders



giant sets

db laterals--db upright rows--front raises--arnold presses...30 pound dbs

8 to 12 reps each exercise
no rest between exercises...though sometimes rest paused

went thru 4 times


superset

seated db laterals 40 lbs-- cable laterals 40 lbs

went thru 3 times


seated machine press

200 pounds x 12 ....3 sets


db shrugs

100 x 12 x 4 sets


i threw up....a couple times


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2012)

ate almost 2400 cals  yesterday...gotta do better


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2012)

What diet are you doing?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2012)

not doing a "diet"

just eating pretty clean....shooting for 1500 cals...dont have a minimum protein count
no bread
no sugar


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2012)

arms

supersets

db curls 40 pounds----single overhead ext 40

12 reps each arm....no rest between exercises


did it 5 or 6 times



incline skullcrushers 140---arnie curls 40 pounds

did the sset 4 times



single underhand ext 60 lbs---incline db curls 45 pounds

3 times

20 min on treadmill


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay for treadmills!


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not doing a "diet"
> 
> just eating pretty clean
> no bread
> no sugar


That's how I lost my first 20lbs back in Oct-Nov. I did not count cals, just got rid of booze and fast food, then ate clean. After this contest I will go back to that type of "diet"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> That's how I lost my first 20lbs back in Oct-Nov. I did not count cals, just got rid of booze and fast food, then ate clean. After this contest I will go back to that type of "diet"


 i figure hitting the treadmill....limiting cals to 1500 to 2000 should shed some pounds

no more crap food


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i figure hitting the treadmill....limiting cals to 1500 to 2000 should shed some pounds
> 
> no more crap food


That's way low for a guy your size, I hope once a week you are hitting a higher cal day.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

i have been tryin to follow lee haneys suggestions for an endomorph but havent succesfully implemented them till now


also i have been hitting oldschool superset routine and circuits


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

just rest yesterday...felt wiped out

23 to 2400 cals yesterday


hit 20 min on treadmill so far today...had crazy calf pumps had to chill


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

5 sets light bb squats
5 sets hamstring curls


circuits
db squats
db shrugs
db laterals
db upright row
db arnold press
single overhead ext
db curl
hammer curls
bent db rows
pushups
crunches
reverse crunches
squats
  3 times
little rest as possible


20 min on treadmill...kinda hiit cuz my kid kept saying go faster daddy


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2012)

KOS what do you put your BF at? have you had it done?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

i dont really see the point...i would guess its gotta be 22 to 25 %...no way its better than 20%


internet calculator said 23%...cant be depended on though...i cant beleive its something crazy like 30%...not like i dont carry some muscle

curt had his measured at 21%


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these your dogs?  If so, that is friggin' awesome! 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not doing a "diet"
> 
> just eating pretty clean....shooting for 1500 cals...dont have a minimum protein count
> no bread
> no sugar


Dude, Foreman is right, 1500 cal is way too low for a guy of your size.  Try to take in 1.0g-1.5g of protein per pound of estimated LEAN body weight.  2500 cal per day is more like it, with a cheat day.  If your calories are too low, you will lose lean mass right along with the fat.

Anyway, good luck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

i understand what you guys are saying...but losing size is never a problem...lee haney suggest 6 cals per lbm...shit at my fattest and shittiest eating i cant eat more than 3000 cals...im doing this cardio for the first time...fingers crossed


those are my dogs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

I never read that from him, but Lee Haney is my all time favorite  BB'er.... even with all the Mr O titles, he never got the real credit he deserved. 

Is the 6kcal/lbm for an endomorph and assisted bodybuilder?  

I am a dog lover, the vid shows you know exactly how to bring a new pup into the household.  You are a cool guy KOS.

Take care


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I never read that from him, but Lee Haney is my all time favorite BB'er.... even with all the Mr O titles, he never got the real credit he deserved.
> 
> Is the 6kcal/lbm for an endomorph and assisted bodybuilder?
> 
> ...


 i dont have all the details because its all in his new certification program...ive only picked up bits and pieces in his md column

thanx for the compliment...means alot...Davey Boy the bulldog is very cool...I still miss my dane though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

I know.... losing a dog can be very hard.  I have a 7 year old golden retriever who means the world to me.  She beat cancer 2 years ago, and is totally healthy today.  She is my inspiration to get to 100% in the gym.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

lol...unfortunately my great dane Trish did not live out her life with us...she tried to take the wifes spot as woman in charge too many times...they just didnt get along

wife has to stay happy or no one is happy

the bulldog is her present to me that says "sorry i made you get rid of your dog,here is one ill put up with"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

I see.  In the past I had to deal with that same issue......  in fact my golden and girlfriend are going thru much the same right now, lol.

Well you have the bulldog, and the pup..... make the best of it! haha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

puppy is hers...he won me over not being scared of davey boy though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

Exactly.  Good pup there, and davey for working it out, LOL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

chest and back superset day


bench 225 / pulldown 200
12 reps apiece...sometimes 15

did it 6 times


crossover 80 pounds / db row 90 pounds

12 to 15

4 times


cable incline flye 80 pounds / machine rows one arm 120

4 times


incline cable pullover 120 / push ups


4 times


treadmill 1/2 hour so far today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

2300 cals yesterday...2100 today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

holy crap im wiped out


light squats 


ham curls


circuits

db squats
shrugs
laterals
upright rows
single overhead ext
db curls
bent db rows
pushups
crunches
reverse crunches
squats

4 times


15 min hiit on treadmill....man i was blown up


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> holy crap im wiped out


Give yourself a treat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

around 1900 cals yesterday


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 8, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont really see the point...i would guess its gotta be 22 to 25 %...no way its better than 20%
> 
> 
> internet calculator said 23%...cant be depended on though...i cant beleive its something crazy like 30%...not like i dont carry some muscle
> ...



bahahahahaha

42% at least


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

so i need to get down to 150 pounds....awesome


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey man just started reading through your log, looks good man keep it up. I wish I could keep such a detailed log, maybe one day.


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 8, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so i need to get down to 150 pounds....awesome



bahahaha,, if you were lean and stage ready you weigh 170 max,,,,


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

noheawaian said:


> bahahahahaha
> 
> 42% at least



Piss off, where is your log?


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 8, 2012)

wow


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

noheawaian said:


> bahahaha,, if you were lean and stage ready you weigh 170 max,,,,


 if im 35%(which im not) id still be like 180 at zero fat....you suck at math


bye now


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

Unless my math is totally off, at 10% BF I would be about 205lbs, assuming I am 35% right now. Not tiny, anyway.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

kos at 13 to 15


well over 200 pounds


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 8, 2012)

thats not nohe, its villan. you can tell by his excessive use of commas in place of periods.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> thats not nohe, its villan. You can tell by his excessive use of commas in place of periods.


 i knew from bwhahahaha


pussy cant even use his name


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

shoulders day


standing db military press


100 x 12 x 3 sets......curled them up to shoulders then pressed....just different




giant set


db laterals--db upright rows--db front raises--db military press--bent over db rear laterals

8 to 12 reps for each exercise....i went thru it 5 or 6 times

had a couple of false starts where i couldnt make it all the way thru



db laterals on there own

25 x 15 x 7 sets

nautilus machine press

drop set ...just one


ronnie rear cable laterals

5 sets

db shrugs

5 sets


1/2 hour treadmill so far



i know im not gaining muscle with all this work...but im getting harder...new veins are coming thru


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

If Noh is Villan by default gimmick, the he got me, i sort of like the guy, either way until further notice, post up pics of yourself in a log Noh or f-off


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

noheawaian said:


> bwhahahahahaaa more like 22 to 25
> 
> go break some fingers fatty


i have been balding since my early 20s


you may notice i have a head full of hair in the pics

also notice that in one pic i have a sting tshirt on...wcw went out of buisness in 2000


there you go...if i only got the shirt in 2000...which i didnt ...i got it sooner....12 years ago...i was 15...boom...proof


----------



## GFR (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

stomach bug yesterday


im sure barfing all day saved me some calories

i counted 1400- vomit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

i think im all done withg my food poisoning


was 265 today


1800 cals yesterday



just did tons of igh rep arms today...biceps only


db curls...around 10 sets
preacher curls 5 sets
arne curls 5 sets


1/ 2 hour on treadmill


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

how often are you doing cardio?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

well circuits are cardio an weights together....then on top of that the treadmill time listed...im sure ill get in another hour today....think i was 272 at the start of contest


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice. Can you please get down to 240? I've been keeping an eye on you forever, it feels like. Do some fucking damage!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

nope 270


forgot to add though i was sick yesterday i still manage to get in some treadmill a circuit or two...i was demonstrating to some fattys more fatty than me...this dude couldnt do one pushup

been fucking alot more lately too


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Nice. Can you please get down to 240? I've been keeping an eye on you forever, it feels like. Do some fucking damage!


 man this treadmill is a godsend...i get on it for a few min at random all the time...like when my bitch is taking forever to get ready to go somewhere


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nope 270
> 
> 
> forgot to add though i was sick yesterday i still manage to get in some treadmill a circuit or two...i was demonstrating to some fattys more fatty than me...*this dude couldnt do one pushup*
> ...



LOLOL at least I can do more than one.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> LOLOL at least I can do more than one.....


 
i know my wife is exceptional...but she was both stronger and in better cardio shape than this dude...lol at norms


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## getalpha (Feb 11, 2012)

wow,amazing.


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 11, 2012)

KOS what did you weigh this time last year?

You're a powerhouse.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

like 13 pounds heavier i think...look a little different

please troll elsewhere villan


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 11, 2012)

KOS 11/2/11

OFF DAY............ONLY DID SOME BICEPS

DB CURLS

30 X 20 X 4

40 X 20 X 4

HAMMER CURLS 

50 X 20 X 3...I HATE YOU WRIST...MAKING ME USE THESE FAG WEIGHTS


BEHIND THE BACK ONE ARMED CABLE CURL

50 X 12 X 4


OVERHEAD PULLEY CURLS

50 X 12 X 3


CARDIO AND CRUNCHES LATER







CHALLENGE REPORT-JUST CHECKED WEIGHT...HAVENT LOST MUCH BUT I HAVE DROPPED A FEW INCHES OFF MY WAIST SO ITS ALL GOOD.......ARMS STILL SITTING ABOUT 18 3/4......MAYBE HARDER NOW THOUGH.....*STILL 295 PLUS*...GONNA HAVE TO CUT OFF A LEG TO DROP WEIGHT


Im inspired,,,a true warrior is kos.

so humble at being 25lbs smaller.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

i have both gained muscle and lost fat hence similar #s on the scale...i am fitting into this 400 dollar leather coat ive had for years for the first time...lol at you villan...you dont even post pics or anything training related....during the world pharma challenge i was up to 320 pounds....i am 265 today= 55 pounds on the dot


i appreciate your obsession with me tho...i own your mind...an most everyones it seems


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

about a year apart....around the same weight
1st pic is from the date you pasted

you are owned again....twice in two pages


by all means post up your great accomplishments


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> about a year apart....around the same weight
> 1st pic is from the date you pasted
> 
> you are owned again....twice in two pages
> ...



hold on,,you said 13 pounds heavier. you are 25lbs lighter.

dont be angry. you will win this in the end. iam a suporter.


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i have both gained muscle and lost fat hence similar #s on the scale...i am fitting into this 400 dollar leather coat ive had for years for the first time...lol at you villan...you dont even post pics or anything training related....during the world pharma challenge i was up to 320 pounds....i am 265 today= 55 pounds on the dot
> 
> 
> i appreciate your obsession with me tho...i own your mind...an most everyones it seems



so you are 30lbs lighter in 12 months. but you said you were 13 heavier?

you have my suport you will win this in the end,,,dont give up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2012)

i was guessing...ive gone up and down...when me and gfr did trile threat fatty challenge ilost weight ...17 pounds...i hated how i looked...lost muscle i thought...put weight back on during wp challenge...now im pretty happy with the muscle i carry and need to keep trimming the fat to reveal it

the pics i posted prove the improvements have been made....the #s arent as imortant as the mirror


your posting style and speak...you are obviously villan or dlew(he nit picks over tiny useless details while contributing nothing but lies about rugby)...that is sad


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i was guessing...ive gone up and down...when me and gfr did trile threat fatty challenge ilost weight ...17 pounds...i hated how i looked...lost muscle i thought...put weight back on during wp challenge...now im pretty happy with the muscle i carry and need to keep trimming the fat to reveal it
> 
> the pics i posted prove the improvements have been made....the #s arent as imortant as the mirror
> 
> ...



you need to pick yourself up its all about heart and character,,be your best self.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2012)

be my best self? you are a guy from md posting under a fake name...hiding...telling someone else about integrity...you dont contribute here or there

so many hollow words


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2012)

tricep day 

single overhead ext

40  x 12 x 6 or 7 sets


single underhand ext

50 x 12 x 5 sets


pushdown


150 x 12 x 5 sets


hr on treadmill


----------



## noheawaian (Feb 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> be my best self? you are a guy from md posting under a fake name...hiding...telling someone else about integrity...you dont contribute here or there
> 
> so many hollow words



stop worrying about me. dont you know obesity kills? im here to watch you beat this obesity.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2012)

things must reALly be boring on md


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> things must reALly be boring on md


 

Ignore the haters. Keep killing it KOS.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 14, 2012)

i was on the road 5 hrs yesterday....didnt workout...ate crap



bought this puppy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2012)

The golden retriever?


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 14, 2012)

HE IS BANNED.And that is my cocker spaniel and his new great dane.

By the way he worked out today.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

What the fuck? Why did he get banned? And for how long?


----------



## halpert (Feb 16, 2012)

WTF??? KOS banned? Why does he get banned from every site he posts on?


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What the fuck? Why did he get banned? And for how long?


 It says forever.He posted in an awrehouse thread.They attacked him and made fun,he responded without attacking.Banned.I probably wont do that journal now.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> It says forever.He posted in an awrehouse thread.They attacked him and made fun,he responded without attacking.Banned.I probably wont do that journal now.




Jesus Christ


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, sometimes you have to know when to hold em', and when to fold em'.

I'm pretty sure they were just looking for a reason to ban him, and then that happened.

I'm almost ready to cause mayhem now.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 16, 2012)

I looked where he told me to look, he didnt act the way he is known to act.The only thing he is guilty of is responding to what was asked or implied of him.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-warehouse/155472-another-thread-closed.html


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 16, 2012)

KOS is a fat POS but I kinda miss the allready. Why didn't he learn to run his cum dumpster in AG and act civil every where else?


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2012)

Anabolic Warehouse sounds like a shit company, probably some meat heads with a chemistry set in their parents basement. Not sure why KOS was banned but at least he brought to attention that Anabolic Warehouse is a company not to be trusted.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 16, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS is a fat POS but I kinda miss the allready. Why didn't he learn to run his cum dumpster in AG and act civil every where else?


 
He told me he was very tired of all the efighting,but still used comments like yours to keep his motivation up.If you want you can read the thread in the link,he didnt attack but was attacked and still didnt act like his normal Joseph self.


----------



## halpert (Feb 16, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> He told me he was very tired of all the efighting,but still used comments like yours to keep his motivation up.If you want you can read the thread in the link,he didnt attack but was attacked and still didnt act like his normal Joseph self.



Please tell KOS from me that I will miss him. 

The exact person he is, is the person I'd hate to be. I'll miss the fat so and so.


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 16, 2012)

I always liked the guy, here and on MD. He has alot of courage to come on here and post his pics and workouts. He puts it all on the table.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 16, 2012)

I read the thread. I didn't think he was attacking but he gets a bad rap cause of way he goes about things. Personally I liked e-sparring back and forth with him. But I'm thick skined or thick headed. People can't take things personally on the internet.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 16, 2012)

Bring that nigga back!!!!

I know that he probably should have kept his nose out of AW's business, considering their past history, but I don't think a ban should have been handed down.

He acted much different than he usually does, and never resorted to attacking.


----------



## halpert (Feb 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Bring that nigga back!!!!
> 
> I know that he probably should have kept his nose out of AW's business, considering their past history, but I don't think a ban should have been handed down.
> 
> He acted much different than he usually does, and never resorted to attacking.



The mods were looking for a way to ban KOS, he walked right in to that one.

He's not street wise, as I was reading the thread day by day i seen the ban coming. 

Like i previously mentioned, KOS gets banned from every site. We don't want people like him hanging around here attacking others.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2012)

KOS and I got off on the wrong foot for sure.  But I came to find out he is really a decent guy and I am sorry to see him go. His only fault, if you can call it that, was he voiced his opinion openly and maybe at times too directly.  

Interesting halpert, you have 6 posts on this site but you seem to know all about KOS and his history. RED FLAG.

I quote "We don't want people like him hanging around here attacking others".  Isn't that what you just did??


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> KOS and I got off on the wrong foot for sure.  But I came to find out he is really a decent guy and I am sorry to see him go. His only fault, if you can call it that, was he voiced his opinion openly and maybe at times too directly.
> 
> Interesting halpert, you have 6 posts on this site but you seem to know all about KOS and his history. RED FLAG.
> 
> I quote "We don't want people like him hanging around here attacking others".  Isn't that what you just did??


STFU noob


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2012)

Exactly.  I am now going to have a few low carb drinks, dream of eating some pizza, pass gas, clean my tighty whiteys, and kiss my Mommy and Daddy goodnight.

And repeat to myself "I HAVE BEEN REBORN AGAIN"....!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

was a little lacking while banned

so i did back yesterday

dorian style...did a pause and squeeze at the to of every rep...painful

did half hour treadmill after



will be more detailed now im back


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

biceps

db curls...one arm at a time not alt

30
35
40
45
50 ...12 each side


preacher curl

120 ...squeeze and pause at the top
5 sets of 12


incline db curl

40 x 12 x 4 sets


20 min on trreadmill....probly do more later


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

You better do moar!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

its getting easier...my wife was like man you almost caught that guy in the car yesterday


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

Did tons an tons of pumpy sets for tris...having left elbow issues

single overhead db ext

35 x 12 to 15 x 10 sets at least


under hand ext

50 x 12 x 7 or s0 sets


cable pushdowns

150 x 12 x 5 sets



30 min cardio so far


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

Shoulders



standing db military press


90 x 12 x 5 sets



seated db laterals

20
25
30
35
40
45 all for 12
50 x ? For 2 sets


db upright rows

went light for 15 reps x 5 sets



front raises

light high reps...5 sets


few sets arnolds

75 x 12


ronnie rear cable laterals

5 sets


do shrugs some other time....i just havent been hyped up to workout past couple days

cold going thru the household



i am 263 pounds


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good job KOS…….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2012)

261 this morning


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

Awwwwww shit!!! Lets fucking go!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2012)

i feel like i look worse....but my stomach is harder(or just less giggily)



i always freak when weight starts falling off


----------



## bwrag (Feb 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i feel like i look worse....but my stomach is harder(or just less giggily)
> 
> 
> 
> i always freak when weight starts falling off


 

I feel that way to when Im cutting, but push past that and youll get where you want to be in no time. btw great job on the log


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't be "that guy", who fears getting small, and stays bulky.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2012)

267 sure looked an felt better than 320


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

For sure. 320 was terrible for you. Just keep on truckin'.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2012)

i was like "yeah but most 320 dudes are way fatter"....true but still , i could barely tie my shoes


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2012)

Back

stiff arm pulldowns
80
90
100
110
120
130
140    all for 12

underhand pulldowns

260 x 12 x 3

wide pulldowns

260 x 12 x 3


cable rows


260 x 12 x 5 or 6 sets

db rows

100 x 12 x 5 sets


hopefully cardio and screwin later


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2012)

fuking circuit day


40 pound dbs


db squats
shrugs
laterals
upright rows
arnold presses
single overhead ext
curls one arm at time
bent rows
dips
pushups
crunches
reverse crunches
squats


all for 12 reps...some rest pause excet dips


went thru 4 times

brutal


----------



## halpert (Feb 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fuking circuit day
> 
> 
> 40 pound dbs
> ...




I might try this.
Sounds brutal. How long does this workout take you to complete?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

halpert said:


> I might try this.
> Sounds brutal. How long does this workout take you to complete?


 

one set or circuit takes about 5 to 6 min....thats with no rest between exercises....2 min rest between circuits....the weight is light but the lack of oxygen makes it get heavier each time you do it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2012)

things have been crazy busy



started a new job for one



im down to 257.....that 13 pounds in this contest


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

my new job sucks!!!!


but im adapting


finally did shoulders


db laterals


7 to 10 sets?

12 to 15 reps

30 pounds whole time


db upright rows

45 x 12 7 sets?


arnold press

5 to 7 sets?

75 x 12 reps

db military press

90 x 12 x 4 sets



5 sets of rear delts



just getting a pump not going crazy


happy to workout again


254.6 lowest weight so far


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

back 




stiff pulldowns

50
60
70
80
90
100
120
130
140
150


all for 12 to 15


barbell rows

135 x 12 x 3 sets

225 x 12 x 4 sets


underhand pulldowns

260 x 12 x 5 sets



dorian deads


315 x 12 x 3 sets



10 sets of assorted shrugs...db ....barbell...hs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

chest day



bodyweight dips


12 reps 4 sets




crossover


90 x 12 to 15 x 5 sets



flat smith press


1 ps   x 15 x 2

2 ps  x 15 x  2

3 ps x 10 to 12 x 3 sets


30 min on treadmill


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 7, 2012)

253 today...evening


17 pounds so far


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2012)

252.2


back yesterday
traps...tired


might do some bis later thats it


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 8, 2012)

lets see some sexy pics!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> lets see some sexy pics!!!!


 

i honestly do not think i look better at my lighter weight....maybe im just paranoid


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

did an arm day


single arm overhead db ext

35  x 12 x 6 or 7 sets



120 pound db ext...10 reps....just didnt push it


incline skulls

100 x 15 x 3 sets

160 x 10 to 12 x 3 sets


underhand single arm ext


50 x 12 to 15  x 6 to 7 sets




preacher curls


100 x 12 to 15....3 sets

130 x 12 x 3sets



incline db curls with painful negs

didnt /couldnt count reps...5 sets


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i honestly do not think i look better at my lighter weight....maybe im just paranoid


You have to grow into the weight, right now you are depleted so you look flat. Give it a month  post cut and you will look better at that same weight if you maintain it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

i sure hope so...


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i sure hope so...


I have been cutting since October 2nd 2011, started at 274 and got down to 231 by mid Febuary, so 43lbs in just over 4 months. I looked in the mirror that day when training and I looked like shit, saggy skin, flat and I did not feel solid at all. So I took 2 weeks off, now am around 236lbs and look much better and skin is tight again. 

I really think the body can only take so much weight gain or loss in a short span of time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

ive noticed less energy and strength lately thats for sure


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Mar 11, 2012)

Fucking great Arnold posters!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

i got them everywhere...there are two an a half bathrooms in the house...the only one arnold isnt in is my wifes

then i have them all over the "weight room"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

shoulders


standing db press

90 x 6 to 10 x 4 sets


db laterals...slow and strict


30 x 12 x 7 sets....not fst 7 crap


db upright rows


40 x 12 x 6 sets



front raises


40 x 12 x 5 sets


db shrugs

90 x 12 x 5 sets


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 12, 2012)

Sup bro... how's the new job treating you? Looking skinny in the new vid.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2012)

lol skinny



my new job sucs


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 12, 2012)

Keep uP the good work


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2012)

chest and tris


crossovers


50 x 20 x 2
60 x 20 x 1
70 x 15 x 2
80 x 12 x 1
90 x 12 x 2


incline cable flyes


90 x 12 x 4 sets



flat smith


1 plate x 15 x 2
2 plates 12 x 2
3 plates x 8 to 10




overhead ext

30 x 12 x 2 sets
40 x 12 x 2 sets



underhand ext

50 x 12 x 5 sets



pushdowns


150 x 12 x 4 sets


will walk the treadmill before bed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2012)

BACK...


STIFF ARM PULLDOWNS


50 X 20 X 2 
60 X 20
70 X 15
80 X 12
90 X12
100 X 12
120 X 12


UNDERHAND PULLDOWNS

200 X 12 TO 15 SLOW 3 SETS
260 X 12 X 3 SETS



WIDE CABLE ROW


200 X 12 X 5 SETS


INCLINE PULLOVER/DB ROW

3 SUPERSETS



BICEPS


PREACHER MACHINE

50 X 12 X 3 SETS
60 X 12
70
80 
90 ALL FOR 12

100 X 12 X 2 SETS

ICLINE DB CURLS

40 X 8 TO 12 A SIDE FOR 5 SETS


20 MIN ON TREADMILL



memphis may fire the reality with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2012)

still gross but maybe see some taper soon


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice bathtub. Noticeable improvements though, keep it up.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2012)

never taken a bath once in there


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2012)

shoulders


cable laterals....like ten sets


30
40
50 pounds used

12 reps each time


db upright rows


40 x 12 x 4 sets



alt front raises


40 x 10 each arm x 4sets



arnold presses


75 x 12 to 15 x 4 sets



ronnie rear cable laterals


5 sets


20 min on tread


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

did light legs earlier in the week....low back stuff






chest an tris



crossover


50 x 20 x 3 sets
60
70
80
90
100 all for 12



incline cable flye


50 
60
70
80
90 all for 12



flat smith

1ps x 12 x 2 sets
2ps 
3
3ps all for 12
3ps +25 a side for 7






underhand ext


50 x 12 x 4 sets





single overhead ext


40 x 12 x 4 sets



incline skulls


100
110
120
130
140 all for 12


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

back an bis


stiff puldowns


50 x 20 x 3 sets
60
70
80
90
100
110
120 x 12 for all


bbrows

1ps x 12 x 2 sets
2ps x 12 x 2 
3ps x 8 or so for 2 sets


cable rows..wide

stack x 12 x 4sets


underhand pulldowns

200 x 12 x 2 sets
260 x 12 x 2 sets

i can do sets of pullups now...going to add them




preacher curl alternative


60 x 12 
70
80
90
100
110
120 all for 12


incline db curls

50 x 12 x 4 sets....some lighter slow negs an stuff


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

shoulders


cable laterals....differnent rep speeds

30 x 12 x 4
40 x 12 x 2
50 x 12 x 2


db upright rows

40 x 12 x 4 sets


front raises

40 x 12 x 4 sets


db military press


75 x 12 x 4 sets



ronnie rear cable laterals

5 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

did some light legs earlier in the week

yesterday was circuit day


push muscles today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

push



flat db press

50
60
70
80
90 all for 12
100 x 12 x 4 sets


flat smith

3ps+25 x 7?
3ps x 12 x 3 sets




standing db military


70
80
90 all for 12
80 x 8 to 12 x 4 sets


db laterals

35 x 12 x 5 sets


2 sets of stack on nautilus machine




overhead single

35 x 12 x 4 sets


single underhand ext

50 x 12 x 4 sets


leaning rope ext


100 x 12 x 4 sets



pushdown

150 x 12 x 4 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

blurry crap


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Pony (Mar 31, 2012)

nice horseshoe there


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

cant see shit!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Mar 31, 2012)

I really hope you keep cutting till you hit 220.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

def am


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

been rounding up supplies for the next push


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Retlaw (Apr 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>




Nice work,   Now get your ugly ass in a tanning bed !


----------



## SFW (Apr 1, 2012)

Good improvements. And is that some upper ab formation coming in there or did you cleverly shave your stomach hair? Ive done that before myself.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

didnt shave it that way


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


>



man has that guy fallen apart


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Great progress!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

back an biceps



stiff pulldowns

130 x 12 x 3 sets

db rows

120 x 12 x 3 sets

barbell rows

135
225 x 12
315 x 8 or so


seated close grip cable row

stack x 12 x 3 sets

wide pulldowns


stack x 12 x 3 sets


incline cable pullover

100 x 12 x 3 sets



arnie curls


40 x 12 x 10 sets.....negs...static holds and stuff


just kept doin em


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry if I missed it..... what is your current weight?

Congrats on your progress....  good job!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

Lowest weight was 248.6

fluctuating anywhere from 250 254 past few days


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lowest weight was 248.6
> 
> fluctuating anywhere from 250 254 past few days



You were born at 248.6? Haha jk

Good work man! keep it, keep those carbs low and you'll be at 248 before you know it!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

I hadnt been under 276 in 4 years....was  320 not to long ago



been over 200 pounds since 13


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah I was as well, I was about 320 at 16. I got up there again during the other weight loss (lolz) challenge on MD. I always kinda laugh a bit when people are complaining about not being able to get over 200lbs... I can't even imagine what that would feel like...


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Apr 2, 2012)

Come to the Y and do legs wednesday morning


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2012)

i work early


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 7, 2012)

im tired


i still did the workouts all week...but its all been for reps....zero pressing of any kind


muscles are tired....elbows are achy


im ready to use some supps again

tues...light legs

wed...circuits


anyway today was chest an delts


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 9, 2012)

arm day...fun

underhand ext

50 x 12 x 4


leaning overhead rope ext

100 x 12 x 4 sets


single overhead db ext

40 x 12 x 4 sets

pushdowns

100 x 12
150 x 12 x 3 sets



arnie curls

40 x 12 x 4 sets

preacher curls

100 x 12 x 4 


incline db curls

4 sets


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 10, 2012)

New job keeping you busy or what?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

canucklehead said:


> new job keeping you busy or what?



crazy back workout ....at work!no weights lol!! Day or so ago...one of the best lat pumps ive ever had



chest and stuff today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2012)

Man i felt good today





flat smith

1 ps x 12 x 3 sets
2  ps x 2 x 2 sets
3 ps x 2 sets
3+25ps  x 2 sets....8 and 10



crossover

50 x 12 x 2 sets

80 x 12 x 2 sets

100 x 12 x 2 sets



alt db curls
3 sets


arnie curls

3 sets

hammer curls
3 sets



was pumped


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2012)

delts



db laterals

40 x 12 x 5 sets


upright db rows....strict

40 x 12 x 5 sets



military db press


70 
80
90
100....10 to 12


cable laterals

5 or 6 sets




ronnie rear cable laterals

5 sets
db shrugs

5 or 6 sets



sled push and treadmill


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 16, 2012)

triceps


lots and lots of sets


overhead db extlight pumpy sets...at least ten

even did some resting between sets for other exercises


single underhand ext

50 x 12 x 4 sets



leaning overhead ext with short straight bar

100 x 12 x 4 sets



pushdowns

150 x 12 x 4 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2012)

Did some legs earlier in the week....some delts



back day....


Stiff pulldowns

50 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12
100
110
120
130
150 all for 12


underhand pulldowns....slow negs

200 x 12 x 3 sets

260 x 12 x 3 sets



neutral grip pullups

few sets of 6 to 8


bb rows

135 
225 x 12 x 2 sets
260 x 12 x 2
315....couple sloppy trys at 6 reps


some sets on low back ext machine


1hr of push mow cardio....probly treadmill shrugs later​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2012)

delts

cable laterals

30 x 12 x 3 sets
40
50 x 12 x 3 sets


giant set kinda....10 reps each....30 pound dbs

db laterals....db upright rows....db presses...db shrugs



did that 5 times^^^



db military press....db shrug ss

75 x 12 x 3 sets



nautilus behind the neck


stack x 12 x 3 sets​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 25, 2012)

little bit of chest....yesterday


hs incline

1ps x 15 x 3 sets
2 ps x 12 x 2
3 ps x 12 x 2
3 ps+40 x 8...lame

bunch of negs and static holds



bunch of bodyweight dips






overhead db ext

90
100
110
120 all for 12

pushdowns

5 sets

underhand ext
5 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2012)

did legs an bicepsthis week




today was shoulders


just did a ton of reps....15 to 20 on everything




db laterals

at least 7 sets


db upright rows

at least 6 sets


db press

at least ten sets


db shrugs


at least ten sets


lots of burning goin on...very different than the normal rep range



i look so cool blurry


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

stiff pulldowns

50
60
70
80
90
100
120 all for 20


pulldowns

200 x 20 x 5 sets


seated wide cable rows

200 x 15 x 5 sets

db rows

120 x 12 x 3 sets



db shrugs 
100 x 12 x 5sets



low back ext machine


did bunch of high rep laterals


----------



## noheawaian (Jul 10, 2012)

You lack passion.

This journal is so lifeless.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2012)

Today after 12 hrs of work


leg ext
ham curls


bb curls
db curls

laterals
nautilus press


did negs...statics....made the most of it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2012)

So figured i would try to put life back in here


ive been doing pretty good considering totalling my bike and averaging 60 plus hours a week of work


im about 245 eating whatever




did some random stuff


worked whatever wasnt sore


hs incline

1ps
2ps
3ps

rested around a min betwteen sets

4 plates....didnear 8 then got up...just felt like a badass...so i did a few more

dropped the weight three times...then did negs and rest pause


pumped


dip machine i love

240 x 12 x 4 sets



did some shrugs


leg ext
leg curls


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2012)

forgot i was posting in here again...


anyway did db circuits couple times

today i hit some legs

chest


bis

just whatever wasnt sore....i was just comically weak....might try something worth talking about later today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

last night i did arms and some traps...did very unconventional stuff....dont really see the point in writing uninteresting lifts....maybe take some vids instead some time....havent in a while


i was 243.6   this evening...a new low


yesterday^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2013)

curls...kos's way - YouTube


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks for the vid man!  Looking good.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2013)

meh...I don't think so....maybe ill get there one day...forgot bout this journal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

tonya practicing her shit photog skillz - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 10, 2013)

Back is looking wide.  Love the autobot tattoo.  Also, your current avatar kicks a whole bunch of ass!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

keep shrinking the hate handles and ill appreciate the width a little more...ive lost fat improved my back and triceps on pct....I guess stuff is going ok


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

I got that tat2 to score some points with my kid


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice. A good reason. Plus its old-school cool all on its own.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


 That is fickin' cute!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

a super hot chick drew it on there from him...he helped do my tat2


----------

